# Snapper Jigs



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Was just wondering what jigs you guys use for snapper? I've used some bucktails before and thought about getting something like a fluke jig for something a tad bit different:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Saltwater-fishing-jig-3oz-Fluke-Balls-4-0-Mustad-hooks-/310223152670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483abda61e#ht_500wt_922

Just curious if anyone else knows anything different. I know of lucanus jigs and such but much more expensive than I want to spend.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Absolutely deadly on snapper and grouper.

http://shop.easterntackle.com/product.sc?productId=55&categoryId=4


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Absolutely deadly on snapper and grouper.
> 
> http://shop.easterntackle.com/product.sc?productId=55&categoryId=4


How long do the skirts last on those? I've been considering buying them, just making sure I have all the "cheap" options covered


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The fish inhale them pronto. I would suggest you carry extra small surgical tubing and assists and spinnerbait skirts. We ended up catching almost every species known to man on them. ( alittle exaggeration )


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use jigs and grubs instead of cut bait when I go out on a charter. grubs get torn off after 2 or 3 fish.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Lobsterman, where do you get the skirts from? Ebasicpower has some squid skirts for pretty cheap that I was thinking of dropping down but I guess they wouldn't have the same action as a spinnerbait skirt?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

2oz bucktail with a curlytail grub never fails


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*4 oz hookingup lures jig*

We crush the Red Snapper on them, even the Mingo hits em.

Will post outlets soon, just cranked up production after the oil thing.

Saturday we toasted red snapper, a few mingos, and several short AJs on them.

Weird action when they drop, I don't know why but the fish can't seem to lay off. 

I hope that mold never wears out!!!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

the jig will be lifted off the bottom smoothly, travel about 1-2 feet in distance, and return to the bottom. This bouncing of the jig off the bottom will stir up dirt and will attract snapper to bite. Once you feel a bite, you will want to almost immediately set the hook with moderate pressure.
​


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A 3-8 oz (depending on depth and current) white bucktail with a glow trailing grub has never let me down. Another favorite of mine at the rigs is a BIG swimbait. Take a look at some of the Tsunami and Panther Martin Swimbaits. The Panther Martin Vivif mackeral in particular has been a big snapper killer for me.


----------

